# Hand Grinder Restore Question



## kingfinny (Oct 7, 2011)

I have a hand-powered vintage grinder that I am cleaning up to use in my shop. I have it apart and am cleaning up the years of gunk and grease, but I have two questions I am hoping you folks may be able to help me with. First, I think there was a rubber gasket between the two halves of the grinder body, as well a small one between the grinding wheel axle and where it enters the body. Any ideas on where to get suitable material to fashion replacements?










Also, after cleaning everything and putting it back together (or while re-assembling) I imagine some lubrication of the interior gear mechanism is in order. My instinct is to use a light machine oil, but really I have no idea. Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Awesome! I want one of these very badly. My first guess for lubrication would have been a thicker grease but I'm no expert. I've been using the white lithium grease on gears (vise, etc.) and it seems to work quite well. Good luck and post pics!!!


----------



## kingfinny (Oct 7, 2011)

Bertha,

Yeah, I originally thought something heavier as well, but when I opened the thing up it was eerily devoid of the remnants I would expect from a heavier grease. That said, I don't really know what I'm talking about, which is why I'm here!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Get one of the liquid gasket compounds used in automotive repair. They come in a tube. Clean the mating surfaces, apply a bead, bolt it up. You'll be good to go.
Bill


----------



## kingfinny (Oct 7, 2011)

Bill,

That sounds like a great idea, certainly better than buying a sheet of thin rubber and tracing and cutting out custom gaskets. Thanks!


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

+1 on the liquid gasket idea. I have restored dozens of hand-crankers and I swear by Permatex RTV (room temperature vulcanizing) gasket in a tube. Also, after trying many different weights of engine and machine oils, I have settled on using 90W gear oil (for old style diffferntial housings/ring and pinion gears) as used in rear wheel drive cars.


----------

